# Painter Bob Ross' former Indiana studio hosts Ross exhibit



## Robert59 (Nov 7, 2020)

Over the past year, the historic Lucius L. Ball home at Minnetrista has transformed from two empty rooms into the Bob Ross Experience, reinvigorating the space where the iconic painter once filmed “The Joy of Painting.” 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...indiana-studio-hosts-ross-exhibit/6201793002/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

I heard a little blip on this a few evenings ago on one of my favourite programs, As It Happens (CBC Radio).

I remember watching Bob Ross when I was at home sick, he made painting look so easy, and he always had a way of making me feel like he would have made for a good friend.


----------

